
Selling Dogs to the Government - danso
https://gen.medium.com/how-to-make-millions-selling-dogs-to-the-government-2cdfb8cea0cd
======
lasky
Millennial ‘journalist’ in Brooklyn spends weeks writing article on life-forms
that seem alien to him:

1) a fairly ordinary Louisiana dad, former K9 sheriff, who has made a living
training government dogs after he was fired.

2) people who do business with the federal government.

